# Gloves - what do you wear?



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I had been wearing 04 Fox Sidewinders for 2 years. They were great gloves but eventually started coming apart. I bought the 06 Sidewinders on sale but after two months, a seam in the palm opened up. Fox sent me the 07 Sidewinders as a replacement and I am quite impressed with the new design. The material is nicer, the seams are cleaner, the finger tips are seamless, and the back stretches for a nicer feel.

I have tried on other gloves but nothing I have found fits as good as the Sidewinders.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

*661 Comp* -- OK fit/feel, decent ventilation.
*Fox Digit* -- Good fit/feel, decent ventilation.
*Specialized Enduro BG* -- Great fit/feel, but I canNOT stand the BG pad.
*Dakine Ventilator* (06 version) -- Good fit/feel, excellent ventilation, but the BG-esque pad puts your hand at a weird angle.
*Dakine Ventilator *(07 version) -- Good fit/feel, but the palm feels somewhat "thin," padding puts your hand at a weird angle.
*Lizard Skins Phoenix* -- Good feel, excellent padding, but sized really big (large feels more like XL).


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

I wear 
Specialized Enduro BG -- They are M and my hand seems to be just the right size for them. They are my main gloves right now because the took away the hand pain.

Lizard Skins Phoenix --L, They feel really good and vent pretty well. Just I get hand pains after 30 mins of riding


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Spec'd BG


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Fox Pawtector - best. glove. ever.


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

Spec ridge, used to wear Fox sidewinders for years but the quality and fit seems rubbish these days


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

si said:


> Spec ridge, used to wear Fox sidewinders for years but the quality and fit seems rubbish these days


The 07 Sidewinders are far superior to the 04 and 06 Sidewinders.

I tried the Spec Enduro (no BG) and really like the venting, but the seams in the fingertips were quite noticeable.

BTW, what is the difference between Fox's MX line and their Bike line of gloves?


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

My favorite gloves are Pearl Izumi full finger Pro Gel Lite's. They are super comfy and don't go up high on my wrist (no velcro either). My only complaint is if you crash due to the palm pads you end up getting dirt/leaves/debris inside the glove. So, I don't wear them for DH riding.

I have about 3 pairs of Specialized BG gloves that I swap between. I most recently (before getting the PI gloves) had the Enduro gloves, but I've worn them once and really they just aren't working for me. I feel like my wrist is really constricted with them.

I have an older pair of gloves from Specialized with the old style ulnar nerve padding (instead of the different sections it was just one big padded section) and I still wear those even though they are fairly worn out, for DH. I think it may be the old style Radiator?

I also use Specialized's Women's BG Gel glove (half fingers) for road riding. It's got a ton of padding on the palm.


----------



## pspycho (Aug 31, 2005)

*Ritchey WCS Foam Grips and Oakley "Dirt" Full Gloves.*

I believe your grips and gloves should work as a combo, and this one works well for me! :thumbsup:

FWIW - I use Specialized BG Gloves on my road bike and like their quality and padding as well.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Specialized Fortress. I love em


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

What ever I can find at the moto store thats cheap and light. They last 2x as long as bike gloves and offer up alot more protection.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Think what you want but,*

I like to use baseball batting gloves(under armour),Winter is a different story.CF.


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

Fox Digit


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

i use some cheap trek gloves i got for like 13$ at my LBS....

they are brown and black on the backside have tan/while rope netting for ventalation...they work pretty well...compfortable....(open fingers)...and they dont constrict the wrist since it has an adjustable velcro strap...although this is my first and only pair of gloves, so for all i know, they could be crap compared to something esle


----------



## Teufelhunde (May 19, 2007)

MATCO Mechanics gloves (no padding).............

Teu


----------



## f2f4 (Aug 10, 2007)

A $7 pair I picked up that fit amazingly. There's a tiny red swoosh on the side, so I'm guessing they're Nike.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

fox actually sent a replacement for a busted seam----i didnt think they'd be such a company--cool--i'm sure i got a pair of sidewinders here somewhere with some stitching come undone...


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*I'm a minimalist when it comes to....*

padding in gloves. I've been using the Fox Incline for the last 2 years and they're perfect for me. Fit well, minimal padding, small velcro closure on the back of the hand where it belongs, and quite cool for a full fingered glove.

As others have said, winter is another story. Got a nice pair of wind stoppers for that. Good fit and warmth and enough room for a light linner if it gets really cold. :thumbsup:

Good Dirt


----------



## keeb (Sep 20, 2006)

I never liked to wear gloves but I started getting some numbness in my hand on long climbs, so I got some older enduro BG's and no more numbness. I was surprised they worked, but they did.


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

661 Raji have been my favorites. Just bought some Adidas xc gloves and love them. They have just a bit more padding and seem more comfy to me. 

FWIW, I really like adidas' line of cycling kit. I have the carbon mtb and race road shoes and fit and finish is excellent as is the 1 jersey I have.

G


----------



## steve47co1 (May 18, 2005)

*Dainese only*

I have been wearing Dainese Techno's for about a year now - still look new - very durable.

Expensive to buy $80+ but I have bought 3 pairs of every other glove in one year cuz they fell apart vs. one pair of these.


----------



## texasflood (Aug 6, 2007)

*..carbon knuckles*

...I have some "house brand" carbon knuckle gloves, and some 661's also with carbon. I guess the idea is that the carbon piece will absorb some impact energy, thus maybe saving the hand bones. Don't know if it works, but I kind of wish I had been wearing them a couple of years ago during a foolish incident (on my XC bike no less!!!)....


----------



## daleksic (Aug 26, 2007)

Specialized BG Gel


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

EVO Comfort. Basic, fingerless gloves. Comfortable, and survived 2 years and still going strong. The cost me like $20


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

Teufelhunde said:


> MATCO Mechanics gloves (no padding).............
> 
> Teu


I also use the mechanix gloves. They are cheaper, last longer,no padding.


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

661 airflow on a warm day.
Fox sidewinder on a cool day.
Dakine somethingoranother on a cold day.


----------



## detonator (Sep 11, 2007)

2007 Mace Shackles :thumbsup:


----------



## vz1 (Aug 18, 2007)

mechanix


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

It's been many, many years, 15(?) since I've worn gloves and even then only briefly. 

The only time now that I wear gloves is when it's cold and then it's mostly something relatively generic.

Pinguwin


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

I use a set of Rip N Hammer full finger gloves I got at the bike show last fall.

The velcro is starting to "not work" anymore, so I am going to get another set of whatever is comfy and cheap at the upcoming bike show again this fall.


----------



## SoloHiker (Jun 2, 2005)

I didn't want to be one of those riders that dons the gloves to look cool, but learned shortly after I took mtb'ing up that it was a necessity. Without gloves on my fingers started going numb and the thumbs tingled. With a decent pair of gloves that problem was gone.

Oh, and I use a nice pair of half-finger Rhinoback QtrBacks (wave boarding gloves). Not a tinglin' finger since.


----------



## MaloCS (Sep 10, 2007)

I used to weight train in my college days and got used to weight lifting gloves. I love the padding and protection they offer.

Anyway, I ride with a pair of Harbinger Training Grip™ WristWrap. These are very good gloves that provide wrist bracing. They can be warm but I've never had a problem with them slipping.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

texasflood said:


> ...I have some "house brand" carbon knuckle gloves, and some 661's also with carbon. I guess the idea is that the carbon piece will absorb some impact energy, thus maybe saving the hand bones. Don't know if it works, but I kind of wish I had been wearing them a couple of years ago during a foolish incident (on my XC bike no less!!!)....


Hubby uses the Fox Unabomber gloves. He likes 'em (has about 4 pair of them).


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

kntr said:


> Specialized Fortress. I love em


Ditto for downhill, two years and going strong on the same pair. AXO Sports for trail riding, cheap and still going after a year.


----------



## mcrumble69 (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm on my second pair of Dakine Cross X gloves(I replace my gloves every season). They fit great and I hardly notice i'm wearing gloves. I guess that's a good thing :thumbsup:


----------



## MickAv8r (Jun 29, 2007)

I run Mechanix Utilities. Great all around glove. No padding or armor, but I'm currently worried more about basic fall protection and grip. Great glove for $10 bucks at most automotive stores like VIP or Pep Boys.

http://garage.mechanix.com/detail.aspx?ID=50

For armored gloves check out their M-Pact line.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

I am surprised to see several votes for the mechanic type gloves. I am a heavy equipment mechanic and I wear the mechanic gloves nearly all the time at work, so it was natural that I tried them for riding. I really didn't like them for riding gloves. To me they were hot and get restrictive on long rides. My job supplies us with several different brands and types so I have tried a few and didn't find any that I liked for riding. I thought the impact protection gloves were very hot. One thing is for sure though, those type of gloves will last a long, long time for riding and they offer very good protection.

I have a pair of Lizard Skins gloves that I bought off a clearance rack for $10 a couple of summers ago when I forgot to bring gloves with me on an out of town ride. They have been surprisingly good gloves and are still holding up. The seams in the finger tips are noticeable when I put them on, but they don't bother me during the ride and have never created sore spots.

I have been using 661 Raji gloves and I really like them. Light weight, minimal padding, no velcro, breath very well and no noticeable seams. I have worn out a pair this summer, so I would have to say they are not super durable. That said, I like them and I won't mind buying a new pair in the spring.


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

All out bonkered armor gloves. Knox Recon. Not the cheapest, but not the most expensive either. Protection is not a game with me. MTB can have the same serious injuries as street biking or MX, esp when it comes to hand injuries, so why be stingy. There's not much padding in the palm but it makes up for that with 2 plastic pucks that kind of absorb and slide along pavement instead of force grabbing the ground. Hitting the palm on a solid surface transmitted little feel compared to another glove which had 2 soft pads in the same spots. The BOA gauntlet also secures around the wrist end of the elbow armor and has plastic gauntlet guards that overlap the wrist where the elbow armor ends.


----------



## Roasted (Feb 8, 2009)

Whatever the 5 dollar bell brand is at kmart/walmart/whatever.

I've tried all types of gloves, and I've never seen the need to go further than what I found at kmart. Cut off finger tips which is awesome, good grip, pretty well ventilated, and cheap. Win.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

bcdale said:


> All out bonkered armor gloves. Knox Recon.


Those look like the perfect x-country solution 



Roasted said:


> Whatever the 5 dollar bell brand is at kmart/walmart/whatever.
> 
> I've tried all types of gloves, and I've never seen the need to go further than what I found at kmart. Cut off finger tips which is awesome, good grip, pretty well ventilated, and cheap. Win.


I have tried cheap gloves, but they always seem to be of limited durability.

I have some Fox Hesh gloves I like. Minimal padding, not real expensive, durable, and good grip when sweaty. I used to wear half fingers in the summer, but I bought full fingered for colder weather and ended up liking them so much I wear them year round now.

If it's real cold I have some lightweight Outdoor Research softshells I bought for backcountry skiing that I use. They are a bit cumbersome for biking but warm and dry.


----------



## kazowie (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone used the Kona Supreme Glove? I just impulse bought a pair on Chainlove and wonder what I'll be using 

http://www.gearscan.com/items/KNA0011/


----------



## bcdale (Jun 26, 2010)

BumpityBump said:


> Those look like the perfect x-country solution


I added the video review of them to the post. They're really for motorcycling and taking impacts on pavement, but I'm sure they'd do good in the soft stuff as well. I don't ever want to test them, but at least I have them instead of the wimpy stuff I find to be MTB specific gloves.


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

Satelite Fusion GelFoam Full Finger.

http://bontrager.com/model/07759

Love these gloves, very comfortable for me. Relatively durable, mine are starting to tear slightly at a seam but I've worn them almost daily (Five times a week) for about nine months.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Specialized Ridge. I just bought another pair in case they stop making them or "improve" them. By far my favorite full finger glove.

http://www.specialized.com/ca/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=40566&menuItemId=9569&eid=5095


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a 1/2 dozen or so pair of TLD SE moto gloves. I like having 100% of my digits covered.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

I wear Fox Reflex Gel Short Finger Gloves and so far I really like them. Light and comfortable,


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

dont wear them


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Pearl Izumi Elite. They fit my hands really nice.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

No more cut finger gloves for me. I was wearing a dakine full glove in my last crash. Hit the last joint of the pinky finger straight into the ground. Broke the tip. Can't imagine what would have happened if they were bare. The padded palms held, but I still got punctures on the palm


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

bcdale said:


> All out bonkered armor gloves. Knox Recon...


I'd wear those if I was going to be in a jousting tournament.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Mechanix .


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

CRAZY FRED said:


> I like to use baseball batting gloves(under armour),Winter is a different story.CF.


......ah, I feel a little better now knowing that I'm not the only one who found this treasure.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Five Stunts, or any motocross gloves. I don't like the padding in the palm on bike gloves.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Pearl Izumi gel half finger...i do not particularly like gloves, but they have saved my hands on a few bad wipe outs so they are worth it. I wear them for protection and not for comfort.


----------



## SBT (Mar 29, 2010)

Specialized XC Lite
SixSixOne 401

And a pair of Grenade gloves for the cold.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

661 raji


----------



## ChadD.M.D. (May 10, 2010)

limba said:


> Specialized Ridge. I just bought another pair in case they stop making them or "improve" them. By far my favorite full finger glove.
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/ca/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=40566&menuItemId=9569&eid=5095


Ive got the same ones they fit beautifully, although they were kinda pricy at 50$ at my local lbs


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

bad mechanic said:


> Fox Pawtector - best. glove. ever.


I bought these a few months ago after reading that they last from many reviews. 5th ride, they ripped at the seams between the thumb and fore finger. Every glove I've ever had has done this. I am at awe that other people's gloves can last so long...


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Bontranger & Foxes


----------



## Postmodvm (May 20, 2006)

Fox Attack gloves









&

Endura MT500 gloves


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Thor Phase Gloves.

Any of my dirt biking ones work, I prefer them. Right now my newest pair is Thor Phase to match my jersey, so I wear those for both sports.


----------



## The Haunted (Jul 10, 2009)

POC Flow's, great quality and best of all, fits like a glove!
http://www2.pocsports.com/products/showproduct.asp?category=40-Bike&id=30220


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I wear these and i get soaked in sweat in my rides and these never lose any grip


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Fox Digit.

Best, John


----------



## kilygon (Jun 11, 2010)

I wear Oakley Factory pilot glove.


----------



## kingbozo (Jan 31, 2004)

Dakine Cross X in spring and fall, Specialized Ridge in summer.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

icon heavy duty. 4yrs on motorcycle and mtb. faded but no other wear


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

I was going to just use my pair of Freezy Freakies but I haven't seen those in over 15 years. So I am probably going to try Mechanix gloves. 

Who has the best selection and price on mechanix gloves?

Is there a specific model that works best.


----------



## disfocus (Aug 26, 2009)

I've tried a lot of gloves over the years, and obviously choice is going to be influenced by riding style climate, hand size/shape etc.
That said, in the tropics, riding mostly XCish stuff, the Pearl Izumi Gel Vents have been pretty good for a thousand Ks or so to date, which is much better mileage than I've got out of other gloves in the past in this climate. And they're comfortable, cool and don't bunch at the palm, which is a big plus for me.


----------



## bloo (Apr 2, 2008)

SBT said:


> Specialized XC Lite.


+1 on Spec XC (very breathable glove) and trying out Royal Elite gloves

after trying several padded/gelled gloves, they just don't work for me and created more pain than they should.

unpadded gloves + ESI Chunky grips has been the perfect combo for me.


----------



## painterdude (Mar 14, 2005)

I use mechanix padded palm gloves. they have more protection than the standard glove, but not as hot as the armoured ones, lowes has a good selection and price.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Some old school Cannondale half gloves from the early 80s, with padded leather palms and tan cotton mesh backings. Also just got a pair of the DaKine Cross-X full finger gloves, have yet to try them out.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

My local shops have "Yoko" brand gloves. Their full finger size 10 fits me just right. No padding in the palm, the model I use has some rubber armor on the knuckles.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

TLD ace or pawtectors.


----------



## KAHAIKAPU (Sep 28, 2008)

bad mechanic said:


> Fox Pawtector - best. glove. ever.


yah i use these .i like the palm padding


----------

